# Insurance and children



## racso (22 Mar 2011)

I just our renewal quote from aviva up 700 from last year!!! But I have been talking to a few people who have said there is no point putting young chidren on it as there is no private hospital for them and hence they dont get priority over any other child.

Could people let me know the advantages of having children 3yrs old and 1 yrs old on a policy?


----------



## Jimbobp (22 Mar 2011)

Our new born had to go to the regional hospital in the last few weeks, If we didn't have him on our health insurance he would have had to take a ward bed but we had so we were able to get a private room. It was a tough enough few days - if we had to share with 3 other families it would have sent us over the edge!


www.powerinsurances.ie


----------



## HappyBudda (22 Mar 2011)

You can get the bill down by clawing back on certain benefits that you dont think you will ever need, a bit like asking SKY how much is it without Discovery channel etc.
Have a look through your policy and if you dont need for example maternity cover it can knock a few quid off your policy.
Wont hurt to ask, i know Quinn allow this


----------



## huskerdu (22 Mar 2011)

THere was a thread about this recently. As most hospitals dont have private rooms for children, this is irrelevant and the real reason that most people pay for health insurance for their kids is to avoid waiting lists. 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=152722


----------



## Scotsgirl (28 Apr 2011)

I believe it's a good idea to have children covered.  When my son was 3 he was extremely ill with toncilitis and losing a lot of weight. My doctor gave me a referral letter for the hospital.  When I rang in Mid December I was told the first appointment I could have just to be seen by a doctor was August!!!  I said I have health insurance (which I hadn't mentioned when I first rang), and was given an appointment for second week of January.  The hospital doctor took one look at him and booked him in for the operation the following week.

The care may be the same for both but with Health Insurance you get an early appointment!  Can be life saving in some cases.


----------



## Helen321 (28 Apr 2011)

I'd agree with Scotsgirl on this - my son (5) has had three surgeries on the most basic health insurance (we are with Aviva most basic package you can get) and whilst two were in public hospitals he was done within weeks rather than with a 14 month wait
I would actually cancel my insurance quicker than his (but its not possible I understand to just have a child covered..)
Hold onto your insurance if you can and just move right back to the lowest level of policy you can afford.


----------



## pj111 (28 Apr 2011)

Helen321 said:


> I'd agree with Scotsgirl on this - my son (5) has had three surgeries on the most basic health insurance (we are with Aviva most basic package you can get) and whilst two were in public hospitals he was done within weeks rather than with a 14 month wait
> I would actually cancel my insurance quicker than his (but its not possible I understand to just have a child covered..)
> Hold onto your insurance if you can and just move right back to the lowest level of policy you can afford.


 

You might not be aware but children are actually cheaper on a higher plan (or at least the same price) - (semi private room in a private hospital) than the lowest plans ! 

Ring Aviva to make change even if it is not near your renewal period as they will allow unlike VHI.

_Patrick_


----------

